# Will UK guests be getting magic bands?



## jimmy339

Has anyone heard if it would be an extra cost for us or if it would it automatically replace the Key to the world cards? 

Also, will we be able to customise them before we get there like American visitors? Eg. Choosing colours, putting names on etc. 

I know I may be asking a little soon, but I'd really like to have the magic band when I go next year 

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## Claire Bear

jimmy339 said:


> Has anyone heard if it would be an extra cost for us or if it would it automatically replace the Key to the world cards?
> 
> Also, will we be able to customise them before we get there like American visitors? Eg. Choosing colours, putting names on etc.
> 
> I know I may be asking a little soon, but I'd really like to have the magic band when I go next year
> 
> Sent from my iPad using DISBoards



There is no extra cost, the magicbands will replace the cards. You can customise them beforehand, the MDE app tells you how many days you have left to customise them before its too late, after that you get allocated a grey band. I'm staying at YC in less than two weeks which is part of the current testing phase, I received an email to say my bands have been shipped to the resort, others have had them posted to their address if they live in US, not sure how it will work in the future. 
I've just started a PTR on the uk trip reports board so if I do actually get the bands (I never actually received an email inviting me to take part in the test) then I'll update on there.


----------



## Elise79

At the moment (remember we are still in testing) all onsite guests and annual pass holders will be entitled to a magic band free of charge.

As far as customisation goes as long as you access either the app or the correct part of the website I see no reason why not.

I am still in 2 minds about them - not sure I want a rubber arm band on my arm in the middle of summer.


----------



## Linda67

I just wish that they would hurry up and switch the UK website over so that it has the same access and functionality as the US site 

I'm actually looking forward to using the bands: I really like the idea of the band being a 'one stop shop' for everything from getting into your room, getting into the park, FP+, payment etc etc - not that Disney need to make it any easier for me to spend money


----------



## Royal Consort

Linda67 said:


> I just wish that they would hurry up and switch the UK website over so that it has the same access and functionality as the US site
> )



Be careful what you wish for! We're all using the UK site because the US one is so completely BROKEN!


----------



## Tony Toon

Linda67 said:


> I just wish that they would hurry up and switch the UK website over so that it has the same access and functionality as the US site
> 
> I'm actually looking forward to using the bands: I really like the idea of the band being a 'one stop shop' for everything from getting into your room, getting into the park, FP+, payment etc etc - not that Disney need to make it any easier for me to spend money



We found the RFID room keys to be very convenient this year and really a one stop for everything as Linda67 requests - fast passes, interactive elements of rides (like TT for example), payment (just tap and put in your PIN), park entry etc etc and without the drawback of having the band around your wrist which I personally don't fancy much.

Mrs TT


----------



## Linda67

Royal Consort said:


> Be careful what you wish for! We're all using the UK site because the US one is so completely BROKEN!



I've been using the US site to make all my dining and room reservations recently as I was getting so frustrated with the UK site, particularly when trying to book things such as the Candlelight Processional. It's been working out great for me 



Tony Toon said:


> We found the RFID room keys to be very convenient this year and really a one stop for everything as Linda67 requests - fast passes, interactive elements of rides (like TT for example), payment (just tap and put in your PIN), park entry etc etc and without the drawback of having the band around your wrist which I personally don't fancy much.
> 
> Mrs TT



It's great that Disney are giving us both options as I totally understand that some aren't going to like the idea of wearing something around their wrists


----------



## hulldisneyfan88

We are staying at Art of Animation in October. I have the MDE app but ours says nothing about the magic bands.

I was just wondering if anyone knew if we are able to upgrade our tickets to the bands and if so how?


----------



## disneyholic family

Claire Bear said:


> There is no extra cost, the magicbands will replace the cards. You can customise them beforehand, the MDE app tells you how many days you have left to customise them before its too late, after that you get allocated a grey band. I'm staying at YC in less than two weeks which is part of the current testing phase, I received an email to say my bands have been shipped to the resort, others have had them posted to their address if they live in US, not sure how it will work in the future.
> I've just started a PTR on the uk trip reports board so if I do actually get the bands (I never actually received an email inviting me to take part in the test) then I'll update on there.



our magic bands have been shipped to the resort (according to the emails we received and the UPS tracking numbers)..

we were picked for the test, but i was afraid to link my UK ultimate tickets, so i called disney IT (a special number specifically for the test)....
she told me NOT to link my UK tickets during the test....that it might go horribly wrong if i do....
she said i should just opt out of the fastpass+ test...she said in the future it will be ok, but for the test, she strongly advises against linking UK tickets...

so i listened to her...
i haven't linked the tickets and i haven't chosen any fastpasses..

we'll do it the old fashioned way...


----------



## jmagla

Yes! I have just had an email today saying "your magicband package will be waiting for you at your disney resort hotel, simply pick it up from the front desk when you arrive". When I look on mydisneyexperience app there is a link to magicbands and cards in the "My account" section, just mentions me, but looking at the US threads, the whole party will get one.

We are staying at the Animal Kingdom Lodge from the 8th-22nd of August, should be interesting to see how they work 

Anyone else had the email?


----------



## Claire Bear

disneyholic family said:


> our magic bands have been shipped to the resort (according to the emails we received and the UPS tracking numbers)..
> 
> we were picked for the test, but i was afraid to link my UK ultimate tickets, so i called disney IT (a special number specifically for the test)....
> she told me NOT to link my UK tickets during the test....that it might go horribly wrong if i do....
> she said i should just opt out of the fastpass+ test...she said in the future it will be ok, but for the test, she strongly advises against linking UK tickets...
> 
> so i listened to her...
> i haven't linked the tickets and i haven't chosen any fastpasses..
> 
> we'll do it the old fashioned way...



I haven't actually linked my tickets but it has allowed me to select fastpasses so I guess I'll just see what happens


----------



## Claire Bear

jmagla said:


> Yes! I have just had an email today saying "your magicband package will be waiting for you at your disney resort hotel, simply pick it up from the front desk when you arrive". When I look on mydisneyexperience app there is a link to magicbands and cards in the "My account" section, just mentions me, but looking at the US threads, the whole party will get one.
> 
> We are staying at the Animal Kingdom Lodge from the 8th-22nd of August, should be interesting to see how they work
> 
> Anyone else had the email?



I received this email saying they've been shipped to the resort but never received the email to ask if we wanted to take part in the test, so I don't actually know why will happen.  Either way we'll be at Disney so I'll be happy! Woohoo!


----------



## 2Tiggies

Claire Bear said:


> I received this email saying they've been shipped to the resort but never received the email to ask if we wanted to take part in the test, so I don't actually know why will happen.  Either way we'll be at Disney so I'll be happy! Woohoo!



My understanding is that the magic bands do not necessarily make you part of the text. Only if you link your tickets and sign up to test the FP+ system are you part of the test.  They are testing FP+ at the moment to get stats. The magic bands are simply the communication device for the RFID system 

Beth (Disneyholic family) is getting Magic Bands but is not part of the test because she opted out of linking her tickets.  

I'm open to correction if I have this wrong


----------



## tubtruck

I have 21 day will call tickets direct from disney and it wont let me link them.


----------



## Jacqui8374

Interesting that a lot of people here don't want bands I certainly don't! That is unless they are hypoalergeic! OK card as one stop shop lets see as I am an annual pass holder so get another one for that
Jacqui


----------



## disneyholic family

Claire Bear said:


> I haven't actually linked my tickets but it has allowed me to select fastpasses so I guess I'll just see what happens




if it's allowing you to select fastpasses that means your tickets are already linked...
i assume that your tickets are part of your disney reservation...
in that case, you don't have to link the tickets, they are part of the reservation and so the system already knows about them...

however, if the tickets are not part of the package reservation (as is my case) then i would have to manually link them...
but i was told  not to..

again, the moment you are allowed to pick a fastpass in advance, by definition your tickets are linked....it will not let you pick advance fastpasses without linked tickets...


----------



## MrRomance

It would appear that the full roll out is still going to be going ahead by the end of the year.  Iger said in the Q3 earnings conference call last night that full roll out will be in the first part of Fiscal Year 2014, which takes us to around the start of November.  It will be open to all visitors.

I don't know about anyone else, but I'm having HUGE issues getting the MDE app or access to MDE website.  In our house we have 3 tablets, iPod touch, and 2 smart phones and there is no compatible app for any of them.  It seems to me that unless you have an iPhone you're out of luck!  

The global website and the MDE website for UK visitors need to be addressed FAST in my opinion, as well as apps for Android.


----------



## 2Tiggies

MrRomance said:


> It would appear that the full roll out is still going to be going ahead by the end of the year.  Iger said in the Q3 earnings conference call last night that full roll out will be in the first part of Fiscal Year 2014, which takes us to around the start of November.  It will be open to all visitors.
> 
> I don't know about anyone else, but I'm having HUGE issues getting the MDE app or access to MDE website.  In our house we have 3 tablets, iPod touch, and 2 smart phones and there is no compatible app for any of them.  It seems to me that unless you have an iPhone you're out of luck!
> 
> The global website and the MDE website for UK visitors need to be addressed FAST in my opinion, as well as apps for Android.



This is my understanding as well.  There seems no doubt that the system is intended to be rolled out before the end of this year.  Of course how efficiently it is going to function at that early stage, given the problems they are having with the testing phase.  Hopefully they will be able to address these to a satisfactory degree in time, because it sounds like they fully intend going 'live' no matter what 

Oh as for the app and website .... Not related to MDE but that is just one more item to add to the list, I have got so frustrated with missing out on things by not having an iPhone that I've sucked up the penalty for ending my contract four months early and am kissing my BlackBerry's rear end goodbye tomorrow, to be replaced with an iPhone.  I can't access the app from my iPod touch either - or when I can, it just continues to attempt to load but nothing happens.  A beautiful WHITE screen!! 

FWIW, specifically related to MDE it seems there is no way to escape issues with this app, regardless of the device you are using. The problems simply change flavor by the brand   I am glad not to be part of the testing phase having read some of the more serious issues some guests are struggling with!  Someone linked something or other on the app last week and can now not make any ADRs because she (the lead guest) is noted on the reservation as an infant   Fun times ahead!!


----------



## sjfc99

According to this post, once the system is live they will be sent out worldwide. 

http://forums.wdwmagic.com/threads/my-magic-details.867852/

For those unfamiliar with that site, the original poster is very well connected to those / or is high up in Disney.


----------



## Royal Consort

I really really really don't want to have anything to do with FastPass+ or MDE this year. 

Disney have indicated that they struggle with technology and their implementation of new 'attraction' access has been poor. I remember trying to call and get a reservation for Be Our Guest last year - total mess! Their website still has many of the same issues since January! I still can't make a dinner reservation with my international phone number. Just had to use the resort's and even then I had to keep logging in five times to do it.

I don't see MDE or FP+ running smoothly for a long while. I hope I'm wrong for everyone's sake but for our trip at the end of this year, I'm hoping I'm not forced to use it. I'm feeling confident we'll still just be using FastPass.


----------



## jimmy339

I like the idea of customising the band, and don't mind wearing one. Saves me getting my wallet out etc every time I buy something...lazy I know! I also don't think I'd take it off when I'm home, I'll be showing it to everyone!

I certainly hope they've ironed out all the bugs by my trip next year, I'm sure once it's out of testing they gets it sorted. There's bound to be problems when introducing something that can do so much. Also looking forward to customising parts of a ride and meeting Mickey and have him able to say my name or my little brother n sisters faces, I'm not sure which I'm more looking forward too haha.

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## baylie666

Jacqui8374 said:


> Interesting that a lot of people here don't want bands I certainly don't! That is unless they are hypoalergeic! OK card as one stop shop lets see as I am an annual pass holder so get another one for that
> Jacqui



Made of a hypoallergenic material, MagicBand is flexible and comfortable to wear. It has ridges on the backside that help air circulate between the band and the wrist. It has been designed to withstand hot and cold temperatures. It is also waterproof.


----------



## Ciorsdah

I'm heading over on the 31st Oct, for my Disney reservations to start on the 1st of Nov (having a night at Bonnet Creek Hilton first), so will be interesting to see if they do decide to roll out at the start of Nov. 

We rarely used FP last year when we were in the parks, so the change to FP+ doesnt really concern me - typically our touring style is to stay in 1 park for the day and "hop" to a dinner ressie somewhere else (usually Epcot) so having to pick 3 and stay in that park works fine for us.... assuming that it stays like that.  

As for the bands, I'm excited to see what they are llike.  I'm very much up for giving everything a try once before I decide if I dont like it or not, but I have to say, I am a bit concerned about having a plastic thing around my wrist in the Florida heat!


----------



## saddler andy

It would be a nice addition for me!


----------



## darthtatty

MrRomance said:


> I don't know about anyone else, but I'm having HUGE issues getting the MDE app or access to MDE website.  In our house we have 3 tablets, iPod touch, and 2 smart phones and there is no compatible app for any of them.  It seems to me that unless you have an iPhone you're out of luck!
> 
> The global website and the MDE website for UK visitors need to be addressed FAST in my opinion, as well as apps for Android.



Im using my iPod touch to access the site and all seems to be working ok. 
Hope you manage to get access soon


----------



## darthtatty

Ciorsdah said:


> As for the bands, I'm excited to see what they are llike.  I'm very much up for giving everything a try once before I decide if I dont like it or not, but I have to say, I am a bit concerned about having a plastic thing around my wrist in the Florida heat!



I know what you mean. 
You can buy some covers to cover the plastic band, hopefully that will help a bit. Although you don't have to wear them, you can attach them to something else or just have them in your bag-guessing its easier to wear them. 

http://blog.wdwinfo.com/2013/05/17/first-look-disneys-mymagic-magicband/


----------



## jmagla

We are at the AKL and have had the bands for five days, personally I think they are brilliant. We have the tickets, DDP, room keys, ability to spend against our credit card and fast passes linked to ours and use the app to control them. They have worked very well and I think they really are the way forward. Haven't really had any issues, you also get room cards so don't need to use them, but as I said, they have been excellent.


----------



## Magic Megadegs

We are at OKW and don't have the bands. They are coming later this year apparently. Seen plenty of people using them and all well x


----------



## Lucys dad

I'm booked to go on 31st May 2014 and quite keen to use the new system. At what stage can you start using the MDE for fast pass plus etc. Do you have to wait for the 180 days similar to the dining reservations ? Out of curiosity I looked on the MDE site and my reservation number is not even registering yet.


----------



## marypoppins81

We go 14 may 2014 and my reservation number is working in the disney my magic + app. It does not show anything about fp+ but we are too far out.  I spoke to a cm about upgrading dining and she said it will be in full swing by the time we go.


----------



## Linda67

jmagla said:


> We are at the AKL and have had the bands for five days, personally I think they are brilliant. We have the tickets, DDP, room keys, ability to spend against our credit card and fast passes linked to ours and use the app to control them. They have worked very well and I think they really are the way forward. Haven't really had any issues, you also get room cards so don't need to use them, but as I said, they have been excellent.


----------



## disneyholic family

We're here and have them

They're very comfortable and a great convenience for opening the door to the room 
However they are not everywhere yet so you still have to carry your room key

They told us that three resorts were picked for the test - pop century, yacht club and jambo house of animal kingdom

The test is a bit of a bust so far
Check in was a nightmare and took much much much much much longer than usual
And there are long lines there at all hours
People are pretty upset and frustrated
The CM also didn't tell us to carry our KTTW just in case but I did anyway after reading it here on the board
The very first restaurant we ate in couldn't handle the bands so it was lucky we had our KTTW with us with our food credits on it !!!


----------



## zavandor

I'm going to leave in less than a month and I would like to try the new system. I'll be in Jambo House (DVC). Has anyone heard of a test in September?


----------



## disneyholic family

Updating from yesterday - the lines at pop were much better yesterday
Maybe they're getting more of a handle on it as they get deeper into the test and understand how to use it

One thing we've noticed is the addition of FP+ to some rides has made it worse for standby people  so if you have the opportunity to use FP+ you should take it

The band is very comfortable and I sleep with it on

I love being able to leave the room and run to the food court with my mug and not have to remember my key - it's on my wrist


----------



## Elise79

zavandor said:


> I'm going to leave in less than a month and I would like to try the new system. I'll be in Jambo House (DVC). Has anyone heard of a test in September?



There has only been one very small test for DVC so far.

Testing for September has yet to be announced or come to light. I think they are taking it one test at a time.


----------



## edinburghlass

Andre just posted that POR will be testing in September

http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=49289363&postcount=2386


----------



## akl-fan

We are DVC and staying at BLT from the 2-7 of September and Jambo from the 8-17. MDE has just let me customise magic bands for the Jambo house stay. I hope the arrive in time! I have bought UK 14 day ultimate tickets direct from the disney uk website but have been unable to link them through MDE. I have also been unable to make any fastpass selections but it looks like it might le me later on.


----------



## Portugal1000

So a bit confused about whether you get a magic band if not staying on site but buying a 14/21 day ultimate ticket. Will you still be able to fast passes in advance (I actually like current system). Just wondering generally how non Disney hotel guests will be effected in the parks.


----------



## Squidgyness

Portugal1000 said:


> So a bit confused about whether you get a magic band if not staying on site but buying a 14/21 day ultimate ticket. Will you still be able to fast passes in advance (I actually like current system). Just wondering generally how non Disney hotel guests will be effected in the parks.



From the disney blog:

"Hi, Todd. Guests staying at Walt Disney World Resort hotels, and Annual Passholders will receive a band, as well as those guests who purchase a photography package. Guests who stay at non-Disney hotels will receive a ticket with features of touch to enter the park, touch to redeem FastPass+ and touch to pay. These guests can participate in My Disney Experience and purchase a MagicBand if they wish."

So, looks like we get a ticket with a chip that lets people use the fastpass system, enter the park and pay for things via touching it to scanners. That is for all tickets off site guests can get I believe.


----------



## disneyholic family

akl-fan said:


> We are DVC and staying at BLT from the 2-7 of September and Jambo from the 8-17. MDE has just let me customise magic bands for the Jambo house stay. I hope the arrive in time! I have bought UK 14 day ultimate tickets direct from the disney uk website but have been unable to link them through MDE. I have also been unable to make any fastpass selections but it looks like it might le me later on.



I had ours shipped to our hotel
They were waiting for us when we checked in


----------



## Elise79

Portugal1000 said:


> So a bit confused about whether you get a magic band if not staying on site but buying a 14/21 day ultimate ticket. Will you still be able to fast passes in advance (I actually like current system). Just wondering generally how non Disney hotel guests will be effected in the parks.



You won't get a band free but you can purchase one 

Eventually the only FP system will be FP+ as the old FP is being phased and as more people switch to FP+ there are going be less regular FP available anyway making return times on the popular rides even further out. TSM has already been reporting even later than usual return times at park opening.

I am guessing when it rolls out to offsite guests - you will link you tickets and it will let you book FPs for the number of days of your ticket.


----------



## meryll83

Woop woop - access just popped up!!

Does anyone know if MBs will ship to the UK?


----------



## uk adrian sharred

meryll83 said:


> Woop woop - access just popped up!!
> 
> Does anyone know if MBs will ship to the UK?



Hi. We have edited out MBs and had to give out uk address as a shipping address and just go an email saying that we need to pop them in out hand baggage so they can be activated at the hotel when we arrive. So looks like they will be sending out to uk.


----------



## Elise79

All reports show that they are not shipping to the UK and will infact be waiting at check in for you.


----------



## irenep

I happened to notice that we had been allocated magic bands for Our October stay at BCV.

I have customised the magic bands now and I could have chosen fastpass times but only for myself as I am the only one to have an annual pass.

DS will be getting his ticket when we arrive the week before at OKW with the free dining package so it looks like we will have to wait until then to choose our FP times.

Not sure what will be left by then as there didn't seem to be much choice of FP times on my dates but I am hoping there will be more available nearer the time. I still need a lot of convincing that this MB/FP+ will be a good thing or not......time will tell


----------



## meryll83

I still can't do FP+ (checking in on 30th Sep) - I've been told this is because Virgin Holidays haven't loaded our tickets through the system yet, so whilst my resort ressie and package is evident, the park tickets aren't.

I've been told two different things as to when the tickets will be automatically loaded - firstly only 48 hours before check in, secondly 3-4 weeks before check in.

Has anyone had any experience with this?


----------



## Tony Bush

When and how did you get the details to load link your bookings at the resort on MDE ?


----------



## Elise79

Tony Bush said:


> When and how did you get the details to load link your bookings at the resort on MDE ?



You will need to contact Virgin Holidays and ask for your Disney reference number. I know last year they were not issuing these until 180 days out.


----------



## Tony Bush

thanks..I'll probably be asking this again nearer the time as I will have forgotten...the negative side of planning a year out lol !


----------



## meryll83

Elise79 said:


> You will need to contact Virgin Holidays and ask for your Disney reference number. I know last year they were not issuing these until 180 days out.



I had the same response when I called, but by sending a message requesting it via the Virgin Holidays Facebook page I was provided the number straight away...

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## tinks_1989

meryll83 said:


> I still can't do FP+ (checking in on 30th Sep) - I've been told this is because Virgin Holidays haven't loaded our tickets through the system yet, so whilst my resort ressie and package is evident, the park tickets aren't.
> 
> I've been told two different things as to when the tickets will be automatically loaded - firstly only 48 hours before check in, secondly 3-4 weeks before check in.
> 
> Has anyone had any experience with this?



Will you update when you can book your FP+ we have booked through virgin for January and hope to book a few FP+


----------



## tinkandonaldfans

Ok so we arrive in the world on the 8th sept. l want to customise our magic bands but it won't let without putting in a shipping address! What do we do, put the beach club address?


----------



## zavandor

meryll83 said:
			
		

> I still can't do FP+ (checking in on 30th Sep) - I've been told this is because Virgin Holidays haven't loaded our tickets through the system yet, so whilst my resort ressie and package is evident, the park tickets aren't.
> 
> I've been told two different things as to when the tickets will be automatically loaded - firstly only 48 hours before check in, secondly 3-4 weeks before check in.
> 
> Has anyone had any experience with this?



I have a similar problem with my ultimate ticket purchased on the Disney websitee. They told me (after 40 minutes on the phone with the tech support and ticket office in the USA) that will call tickets are loaded a few days before arrival and I need to try again later. This is annoying, I hope they fix this in the future, when the system will be rolled out for everyone, for FP+ for Toy Story mania or Peter Pan we'll need the 60 days windows to have any hope to get them.


----------



## thestevied

tinks_1989 said:


> Will you update when you can book your FP+ we have booked through virgin for January and hope to book a few FP+



Again?? Won't that be like 3 times in less than a year??


----------



## thestevied

tinkandonaldfans said:


> Ok so we arrive in the world on the 8th sept. l want to customise our magic bands but it won't let without putting in a shipping address! What do we do, put the beach club address?



That's what I did, we arrive sept 21st and I put the yacht club as the shipping address


----------



## thestevied

disneyholic family said:


> I had ours shipped to our hotel
> They were waiting for us when we checked in



Are the magic bands waterproof? Just wondered if we could wear them whilst swimming in the resort pool. Would feel better doing that than leaving them unattended...


----------



## Claire Bear

thestevied said:


> Are the magic bands waterproof? Just wondered if we could wear them whilst swimming in the resort pool. Would feel better doing that than leaving them unattended...



They are waterproof, it's great when you go to the pool or a waterpark because you don't need to take any money and worry about leaving it while you swim. It's so handy and easy to use. We haven't had a single problem with the bands.


----------



## tinks_1989

thestevied said:


> Again?? Won't that be like 3 times in less than a year??



Ha ha long story but yeah. X x


----------



## thestevied

tinks_1989 said:


> Ha ha long story but yeah. X x



Well I'm intrigued and very very jealous!


----------



## chmurf

tinkandonaldfans said:


> Ok so we arrive in the world on the 8th sept. l want to customise our magic bands but it won't let without putting in a shipping address! What do we do, put the beach club address?



no, you need to put your home adress in the UK

MBs don't ship outside of the USA anyway.
Putting a US adress might only cause issues if Disney doesn't "notice" that it's shipped on property. (I suppose Disney will make things right, but knowing disney for its glitches, shipping to the hotel could be the best way to end up with a plain gray, uncustomised MB)

Foreign guests like us pick up their MBs at the hotel, so they're already "shipped" to the hotel, no matter what adress you imput.

Also guest can customise their MBs up to 30 days prior to check in. I hope you still can, but you have less than 2 weeks until check in. There is a fair possibility that you won't be allowed to.


----------



## Elise79

chmurf said:


> no, you need to put your home adress in the UK
> 
> MBs don't ship outside of the USA anyway.
> Putting a US adress might only cause issues if Disney doesn't "notice" that it's shipped on property. (I suppose Disney will make things right, but knowing disney for its glitches, shipping to the hotel could be the best way to end up with a plain gray, uncustomised MB)
> 
> Foreign guests like us pick up their MBs at the hotel, so they're already "shipped" to the hotel, no matter what adress you imput.
> 
> Also guest can customise their MBs up to 30 days prior to check in. I hope you still can, but you have less than 2 weeks until check in. There is a fair possibility that you won't be allowed to.



According to information I have read you can customise up to 6 days before check in if they are being collected from the hotel (which of course all of ours will be - there are other deadlines for having them shipped to you)


----------



## meryll83

chmurf said:


> no, you need to put your home adress in the UK
> 
> MBs don't ship outside of the USA anyway.
> Putting a US adress might only cause issues if Disney doesn't "notice" that it's shipped on property. (I suppose Disney will make things right, but knowing disney for its glitches, shipping to the hotel could be the best way to end up with a plain gray, uncustomised MB)
> 
> Foreign guests like us pick up their MBs at the hotel, so they're already "shipped" to the hotel, no matter what adress you imput.
> 
> Also guest can customise their MBs up to 30 days prior to check in. I hope you still can, but you have less than 2 weeks until check in. There is a fair possibility that you won't be allowed to.



When I called about my FP+ issue the CM changed my home address to c/o the Yacht Club resort and put their address in - she said we could end up with the gray otherwise...


----------



## meryll83

Elise79 said:


> According to information I have read you can customise up to 6 days before check in if they are being collected from the hotel (which of course all of ours will be - there are other deadlines for having them shipped to you)



My customisation date expires in a couple of days, but we don't check in until 30th Sep...


Edit: In fact, I've just checked, it's exactly a month out, I have to customise by 30th Aug.


----------



## meryll83

meryll83 said:


> I still can't do FP+ (checking in on 30th Sep) - I've been told this is because Virgin Holidays haven't loaded our tickets through the system yet, so whilst my resort ressie and package is evident, the park tickets aren't.
> 
> I've been told two different things as to when the tickets will be automatically loaded - firstly only 48 hours before check in, secondly 3-4 weeks before check in.
> 
> Has anyone had any experience with this?



Still wondering if others have had this same experience?

I don't want to find all the FP+s have gone because I waited longer than I should have to try and sort this out. Plus I'm impatient!


----------



## Elise79

meryll83 said:


> My customisation date expires in a couple of days, but we don't check in until 30th Sep...
> 
> 
> Edit: In fact, I've just checked, it's exactly a month out, I have to customise by 30th Aug.



Thats changed then from the earlier information released - oh well typical Disney


----------



## Lisash

meryll83 said:


> Still wondering if others have had this same experience?
> 
> I don't want to find all the FP+s have gone because I waited longer than I should have to try and sort this out. Plus I'm impatient!



You should be fine. We are here now and I have swapped and changed and added bits as we have gone along with no problem. You have pretty much free reign until on the day with plenty of availability. Its also useful to know that after you have picked times you can change them and that this offers much wider availability


----------



## ABZDisneyFan

Been trying to link our Disney UK reservation number to "My Disney Experience" for a few days now but no luck, have tried the App & the web site
Trip not till November 2014 so plenty of time to sort out but I was wondering if anyone else has had similar issues linking reservation numbers.


----------



## Cumbley

ABZDisneyFan said:
			
		

> Been trying to link our Disney UK reservation number to "My Disney Experience" for a few days now but no luck, have tried the App & the web site
> Trip not till November 2014 so plenty of time to sort out but I was wondering if anyone else has had similar issues linking reservation numbers.



MDE doesn't accept the UK reservation number. If you phone up they will either give you the US reservation number you need or will do it for you. I rang up this afternoon and its now showing!


----------



## ABZDisneyFan

Cumbley said:


> MDE doesn't accept the UK reservation number. If you phone up they will either give you the US reservation number you need or will do it for you. I rang up this afternoon and its now showing!



Thanks for getting back to me, much appreciated.


----------



## Tony Toon

DS out there just now and using Magic Bands!   Arrived on Monday with DGF and staying at AKL for 2 weeks.    Loves them!   

Mrs TT


----------



## Tony Bush

ABZDisneyFan said:


> Thanks for getting back to me, much appreciated.



Let me know how you get on and what number you called please.. trying to get my virgin holidays trip in Oct 2014 linked too..


Tony


----------



## Tony Toon

DS out there just now and using Magic Bands!   Arrived on Monday with DGF and staying at AKL for 2 weeks.    Loves them!   

Mrs TT


----------



## Cumbley

Tony Bush said:


> Let me know how you get on and what number you called please.. trying to get my virgin holidays trip in Oct 2014 linked too..
> 
> Tony



I called the usa number that comes up on the error message but on the email I got from the IT guy it shows a number of 001 407 939 7765 - hope that helps


----------



## ABZDisneyFan

Cumbley said:


> MDE doesn't accept the UK reservation number. If you phone up they will either give you the US reservation number you need or will do it for you. I rang up this afternoon and its now showing!



Just had an e-mail reply from Disney UK to tell me that I should try again 180 day's out from the start of the holiday as at plus 400 days to go they have not assigned a US reservation number to the booking yet. 
I'll try calling tonight & if they can't give me a US reservation number I'll leave it till we have under a year to go & call again.


----------



## meryll83

ABZDisneyFan said:


> Just had an e-mail reply from Disney UK to tell me that I should try again 180 day's out from the start of the holiday as at plus 400 days to go they have not assigned a US reservation number to the booking yet.
> I'll try calling tonight & if they can't give me a US reservation number I'll leave it till we have under a year to go & call again.



Who are you booked with?

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## ABZDisneyFan

meryll83 said:


> Who are you booked with?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



Booked for November 2014 staying at OKW with park tickets through Disney UK's travel company.
Not panicking about it yet as we're over a year away but genuinely excited by the whole "My Disney Experience" app & web site & keen to try it out. 
We're also taking the outlaws as a treat, so want to get them logged into MDE so they can get involved as well, mother in law is beyond excited about the trip so once we get this bit sorted out its something else for her to play with.


----------



## meryll83

ABZDisneyFan said:


> Booked for November 2014 staying at OKW with park tickets through Disney UK's travel company.
> Not panicking about it yet as we're over a year away but genuinely excited by the whole "My Disney Experience" app & web site & keen to try it out.
> We're also taking the outlaws as a treat, so want to get them logged into MDE so they can get involved as well, mother in law is beyond excited about the trip so once we get this bit sorted out its something else for her to play with.



I read they're aiming to roll out fully by the end of this year, so hopefully all the kinks will be worked out for you!

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## ABZDisneyFan

meryll83 said:


> I read they're aiming to roll out fully by the end of this year, so hopefully all the kinks will be worked out for you!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



The plot thickens, just had another e-mail from Disney, this time saying that the 12 digit number wont be issued until 9 months prior to the holiday. 
Anyone else out there booked for more than 9 months in the future been given their US reservation number?


----------



## 2Tiggies

ABZDisneyFan said:


> The plot thickens, just had another e-mail from Disney, this time saying that the 12 digit number wont be issued until 9 months prior to the holiday.
> Anyone else out there booked for more than 9 months in the future been given their US reservation number?



I've had this issue a couple of times.  The solution is easy: Phone and ask over the phone. If the first person tells you they cant issue it yet, Call back and speak to another agent.  

If you log into www.mydisneyreservation.com and click to view details of your booking, there is a shorter alpha numerical reference that shows on there. That number works on MDE


----------



## meryll83

meryll83 said:


> I still can't do FP+ (checking in on 30th Sep) - I've been told this is because Virgin Holidays haven't loaded our tickets through the system yet, so whilst my resort ressie and package is evident, the park tickets aren't.
> 
> I've been told two different things as to when the tickets will be automatically loaded - firstly only 48 hours before check in, secondly 3-4 weeks before check in.
> 
> Has anyone had any experience with this?



3rd time lucky calling today!
At 30 days out today and have successfully had my tickets added so getting to play with FP+ now 

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## Tony Bush

Facebook messaged Virgin Holidays and got a reply back today.. Disney booking ref is not available until 180 days out.

Tony


----------



## thestevied

meryll83 said:


> 3rd time lucky calling today!
> At 30 days out today and have successfully had my tickets added so getting to play with FP+ now
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



Great news, hope you can get plenty for what you want to do. I had so much fun looking at what was available and booking them up!


----------



## Disneynutinlondon

ABZDisneyFan said:


> The plot thickens, just had another e-mail from Disney, this time saying that the 12 digit number wont be issued until 9 months prior to the holiday.
> Anyone else out there booked for more than 9 months in the future been given their US reservation number?



I've booked for October 2014 and I was given my 12 digit US confirmation 2 weeks ago, so over 13 months ahead. When I contacted Disney to get my number after I'd booked back in April 2013 they told me that my travel agent would have it 500 days before check in.


----------



## Disneynutinlondon

Tony Bush said:


> Facebook messaged Virgin Holidays and got a reply back today.. Disney booking ref is not available until 180 days out.
> 
> Tony



Try calling Disney US directly. I did that the year before last when we'd booked to go for Oct 2012 with VH. I gave Disney all the details I had i.e names, dates, resort etc and they were able to look it up. I'm sure this is just a VH issue as this time I've booked with Ocean Florida and they were able to give me our 12 digit number at 500 days out.


----------



## 2Tiggies

Disneynutinlondon said:


> Try calling Disney US directly. I did that the year before last when we'd booked to go for Oct 2012 with VH. I gave Disney all the details I had i.e names, dates, resort etc and they were able to look it up. I'm sure this is just a VH issue as this time I've booked with Ocean Florida and they were able to give me our 12 digit number at 500 days out.



I think this is right. VH don't have access to Disney's reference numbers until they are passed to VH, but Disney can look them up for you on their system.  Good luck


----------



## meryll83

Tony Bush said:


> Facebook messaged Virgin Holidays and got a reply back today.. Disney booking ref is not available until 180 days out.
> 
> Tony



Darnit, it worked for me. It was defo way before as I remember thinking I would have been stressed about getting our ADRs at 180 days out if I couldn't have got the ressie number until the same day...

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## thestevied

meryll83 said:


> Darnit, it worked for me. It was defo way before as I remember thinking I would have been stressed about getting our ADRs at 180 days out if I couldn't have got the ressie number until the same day...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



I was the same. Got our ressie number from virgin at about 185 days. Remember thinking I wanted to be well prepared come 180 days, to make our adr's.


----------



## tinks_1989

2Tiggies said:


> I think this is right. VH don't have access to Disney's reference numbers until they are passed to VH, but Disney can look them up for you on their system.  Good luck



I read that virgin don't officially book your rooms till about 190 days before that's why we can't have our res number. But I got mine at about 200 days.


----------



## Fantasmiss

I'm trying to work out what's happening with our MagicBands, help please! 

Has anyone in the UK had their MagicBand delivered to them in UK? Or did you have to pick it up at your resort when you arrived?

Also, if you did get it sent to you in UK, was it sent out as soon as you had customised them? Or did it say something like "30 days left to customize"? (Which basically means they'll wait 30 days before they make them and send them anywhere.)


----------



## chmurf

Fantasmiss said:


> Has anyone in the UK had their MagicBand delivered to them in UK? Or did you have to pick it up at your resort when you arrived?



Magicbands don't ship outside of the US.

you will pick them up at the resort.



> Also, if you did get it sent to you in UK, was it sent out as soon as you had customised them? Or did it say something like "30 days left to customize"? (Which basically means they'll wait 30 days before they make them and send them anywhere.)



They are not shipped until 30 days out to allow customisation time

but this is irrelevant for us on the other side of the pond, since we don't get them shipped anyway


----------



## wayneg

Not reading thru the whole thread to see what has been said but we saw a few people using the magicbands to fastpass rides. What a slow system, they will have to improve the speed for them to work. Sounds good to just touch your band and ride but waiting for the system to accept each rider was so slow, I would say approx 6 paper fastpass riders were going thru for each magicband.


----------



## Disneynutinlondon

wayneg said:


> Not reading thru the whole thread to see what has been said but we saw a few people using the magicbands to fastpass rides. What a slow system, they will have to improve the speed for them to work. Sounds good to just touch your band and ride but waiting for the system to accept each rider was so slow, I would say approx 6 paper fastpass riders were going thru for each magicband.



That's not a good sign at all


----------



## Lisash

I think it will quicken up as time goes on. They have a scanner each side of the entrance so two can do it at a time. It just needs time for CM's and users to get used to using both at once rather than all waiting for one scanner. They are still very much a novelty at moment. Can't tell you number of times we have used bands for dining and/or snacks etc and CM serving us has said it's the first time they have processed a transaction that way. Never a problem they all seem well trained just still not many in use yet. Staff very keen to see what we think of them. I am a big fan. Having said that I do think that a lot of people won't like them as FP plus does add a lot of structure to your day as you work round what you have planned in. We find ourselves constantly clock watching to check we don't miss times. I'm sure that wont be for everyone


----------



## Tony Toon

DS out there just now and absolutely loving them.    Has booked his FP+ for what he wants and then picks up paper FPs for other rides in between.    The other evening he and DGF decided late on to head over to HS after a chill out day at AKL and dinner at Boma.    Booked FP+ for TSM, Rock and Roller Coaster and then Star Tours followed by Fantasmic then set off.   Knew before they headed out what they would get on.   

Mrs TT


----------



## Elise79

Tony Toon said:


> DS out there just now and absolutely loving them.    Has booked his FP+ for what he wants and then picks up paper FPs for other rides in between.    The other evening he and DGF decided late on to head over to HS after a chill out day at AKL and dinner at Boma.    Booked FP+ for TSM, Rock and Roller Coaster and then Star Tours followed by Fantasmic then set off.   Knew before they headed out what they would get on.
> 
> Mrs TT



That's good.

The only issue is once FP+ comes out of testing there will be no paper FP only the + which is what I am waiting to see. Be interest what people think once it is rolled out as I think there will be more competition for the popular FP+.


----------



## Just-Pete

Any word on linking the ultimate ticket??? We are travelling on 29th of September, and I just saw on the  MDE page, that we are getting Magic Bands as we're in POR.

However we have booked all aspects of our trip separately, (flights through normal, accommodation through our CM friend who will be staying with us. And park tickets through the UK website). 

So our room is in a separate booking to our tickets if you get what I mean? Will we be able to add the 14 day ticket to our Magic Band when we're there?

I'm confusing myself, as I hadn't really banked on Magic Bands being part of our trip this year!!!!

 Shoulda stuck with CSR like we'd planned!

Pete.


----------



## meryll83

Just-Pete said:


> Any word on linking the ultimate ticket??? We are travelling on 29th of September, and I just saw on the  MDE page, that we are getting Magic Bands as we're in POR.
> 
> However we have booked all aspects of our trip separately, (flights through normal, accommodation through our CM friend who will be staying with us. And park tickets through the UK website).
> 
> So our room is in a separate booking to our tickets if you get what I mean? Will we be able to add the 14 day ticket to our Magic Band when we're there?
> 
> I'm confusing myself, as I hadn't really banked on Magic Bands being part of our trip this year!!!!
> 
> Shoulda stuck with CSR like we'd planned!
> 
> Pete.



I have the 14 Day as part of my package and the ticket's now been added to MDE successfully, so I imagine with a ticket code / order number it'll be  fine for you...

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## Just-Pete

meryll83 said:


> I have the 14 Day as part of my package and the ticket's now been added to MDE successfully, so I imagine with a ticket code / order number it'll be  fine for you...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



Thanks!!! Did you have to do that yourself?


----------



## Ciorsdah

I've just checked in (60 days to go!) and I'm at the YC.   

The option to book FP + is down the side but when I click it, it only shows up thi weeks dates then an error message crops ups with "must select dates within reservation window" but it doesnt let me change the dates to my holiday dates?! 

Any ideas?


----------



## 2Tiggies

Ciorsdah said:


> I've just checked in (60 days to go!) and I'm at the YC.
> 
> The option to book FP + is down the side but when I click it, it only shows up thi weeks dates then an error message crops ups with "must select dates within reservation window" but it doesnt let me change the dates to my holiday dates?!
> 
> Any ideas?



You may be a little early. I dont know if this is working on the same principle as the ADRs, but those only go 'live' for reservations at 6 am on the day your window opens and we have about an hour to go for EST to catch up with us


----------



## Ciorsdah

2Tiggies said:


> You may be a little early. I dont know if this is working on the same principle as the ADRs, but those only go 'live' for reservations at 6 am on the day your window opens and we have about an hour to go for EST to catch up with us



Ahh thanks! I didnt think of that!

Also, my other half has just set up a MDE account and now his tickets have dissapeared from my view   goodness me I'm so baffled by this entire process!


----------



## meryll83

Just-Pete said:


> Thanks!!! Did you have to do that yourself?



I don't have our tickets as they're part of a package with Virgin Hols.
I called Disney a couple of times and they said that Virgin needed to do something for the tickets to appear on their system. At 30 days out I was able to get the tickets added by Disney (still had to call them again to do this). Prior to the 30 days they were still telling me they were waiting on Virgin.

But if you have the tickets in hand you shouldn't have this problem!


----------



## Ciorsdah

An update from WDW Technical :

The Magic Bend testing only runs up to the end of Oct, so those of us who are checking in from 1st Nov onwards shouldnt have the ability to book any FP+ or customise any Magic Bands. 

Guests that check in on or before the 31st Oct and are in the testing resorts will have the option to do this for their entire stay. But they are currently not adding any November/December guests into the testing mix. 

She said that there would be an email (heard that before..!) going out to all November check ins if the testing phase is extended into the month.  But currently we are not able to do anything more than simply online check in and continue to book ADRS. 

Hope this helps some of you!

Oh and the issue of tickets not appearing in your recervations for other members of your party is all down to the setting that that person has in their " my friends and family" section.  It needs to be set at "View all my activities".


----------



## tinkerpea

Ciorsdah said:


> An update from WDW Technical :
> 
> The Magic Bend testing only runs up to the end of Oct, so those of us who are checking in from 1st Nov onwards shouldnt have the ability to book any FP+ or customise any Magic Bands.
> 
> Guests that check in on or before the 31st Oct and are in the testing resorts will have the option to do this for their entire stay. But they are currently not adding any November/December guests into the testing mix.
> 
> She said that there would be an email (heard that before..!) going out to all November check ins if the testing phase is extended into the month.  But currently we are not able to do anything more than simply online check in and continue to book ADRS.
> 
> Hope this helps some of you!
> 
> Oh and the issue of tickets not appearing in your recervations for other members of your party is all down to the setting that that person has in their " my friends and family" section.  It needs to be set at "View all my activities".



Reading that you had me feeling gutted, but we check in on the 28th October at Poly and so should be able to have the Magic bands and FP+  for the whole trip


----------



## ashearer

meryll83 said:


> I don't have our tickets as they're part of a package with Virgin Hols.
> I called Disney a couple of times and they said that Virgin needed to do something for the tickets to appear on their system. At 30 days out I was able to get the tickets added by Disney (still had to call them again to do this). Prior to the 30 days they were still telling me they were waiting on Virgin.
> 
> But if you have the tickets in hand you shouldn't have this problem!



We have booked virgin too and are 35 days out. MDE is in order,bands are customised but can't add tickets to access FP .virgin told me tickets won't arrive till 2 weeks before dep so there's nothing I can do. What exactly did you get Disney to do to add tickets?and do you know which dept you phoned?x


----------



## meryll83

ashearer said:


> We have booked virgin too and are 35 days out. MDE is in order,bands are customised but can't add tickets to access FP .virgin told me tickets won't arrive till 2 weeks before dep so there's nothing I can do. What exactly did you get Disney to do to add tickets?and do you know which dept you phoned?x



Are you on a package? If so, you won't actually get physical tickets until you check in at your Disney hotel anyway.

Try calling Disney at 30 days out, that's when it worked for me. Here's the number - Tech Support - 001 407 939 7765. Option 2.

And ring using Telediscount - 0844 861 86 86 for 1p a minute calls from the UK!

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## ashearer

Yes it is a package.Thanks a lot I'll try in a few days. fingers crossed.x


----------



## sammie1884

Ciorsdah said:


> An update from WDW Technical :
> 
> The Magic Bend testing only runs up to the end of Oct, so those of us who are checking in from 1st Nov onwards shouldnt have the ability to book any FP+ or customise any Magic Bands.
> 
> Guests that check in on or before the 31st Oct and are in the testing resorts will have the option to do this for their entire stay. But they are currently not adding any November/December guests into the testing mix.
> 
> She said that there would be an email (heard that before..!) going out to all November check ins if the testing phase is extended into the month.  But currently we are not able to do anything more than simply online check in and continue to book ADRS.
> 
> Hope this helps some of you!
> 
> Oh and the issue of tickets not appearing in your recervations for other members of your party is all down to the setting that that person has in their " my friends and family" section.  It needs to be set at "View all my activities".



Nooooooooooooooooo!! I am gutted about this. Was counting down the days (now at 5) until I could online check in and customise the bands! Boooo! 

Thanks for the update though


----------



## Just-Pete

Okay so customised ours last night.... I wonder if the customisation options will increase as its really just choosing a colour out of 7, and adding a name.... I'm having orange, I can't tell if the name goes onto the band itself or you're just adding it in now so they can say your name etc when you touch in!

We're having them shipped to our CM friend who lives over there who's staying with us anyway!

One of my fellow travellers is already moaning about having to wear one all the time and getting a tan line! I've told her she can always attach it to her belt loop!


----------



## Elise79

There are no plans to increase the customisation options I believe although you can buy various accessories once you are there. 

The name will on the back of the band plus in the box you get them in. 

I also don't think it matters what address you put in if you are a UK guest you will collect them at check in.


----------



## Just-Pete

Sure... But the good thing about this is, he lives locally anyway. So by having them shipped to him etc.... He can go ahead of us on arrival day and take care of checking us in etc.... 

Basically, I'm expecting him to go ahead and make the room special for us!!! We already have a Royal Room, but he's my best friend and he hasn't seen me since March, so I'm expecting treats!!!

Pete.


----------



## disneyholic family

loved the magic bands - they're very comfortable - we never took ours off - even kept them on in the water parks..

very convenient..

but be sure to always carry your KTTW too as there are places where the bands don't work and they'll need your KTTW


----------



## laalaa

Ciorsdah said:


> An update from WDW Technical :
> 
> The Magic Bend testing only runs up to the end of Oct, so those of us who are checking in from 1st Nov onwards shouldnt have the ability to book any FP+ or customise any Magic Bands.
> 
> Guests that check in on or before the 31st Oct and are in the testing resorts will have the option to do this for their entire stay. But they are currently not adding any November/December guests into the testing mix.
> 
> She said that there would be an email (heard that before..!) going out to all November check ins if the testing phase is extended into the month.  But currently we are not able to do anything more than simply online check in and continue to book ADRS.
> 
> Hope this helps some of you!
> 
> Oh and the issue of tickets not appearing in your recervations for other members of your party is all down to the setting that that person has in their " my friends and family" section.  It needs to be set at "View all my activities".



Thanks for this! 

We go on 4th December, staying at POR. I have been on MDE, which shows my hotel reservation & ultimates. It also has a section for magic bands & FP+ but no option toc customise them or book FP. Very frustrating! 

Hopefully the trial will be extended or we will have roll out by December!


----------



## 2Tiggies

laalaa said:


> Thanks for this!
> 
> We go on 4th December, staying at POR. I have been on MDE, which shows my hotel reservation & ultimates. It also has a section for magic bands & FP+ but no option toc customise them or book FP. Very frustrating!
> 
> Hopefully the trial will be extended or we will have roll out by December!



Through the iPhone app, I get told that due to a blip in the system they can't retrieve any of my details. On the website it shows up fine in the MDE section.  It also shows a 21 day ultimate and a 14 day ultimate each, for me and DD   and has been like this for a few weeks now   I think the system still has a way to go in terms of ironing out the kinks but hopefully it will be great once it's fully up and running


----------



## tinkerpea

I'm so frustrated, I just purchased the 14 day ultimate as with my dreams package I only have 2 day base ticket and so fastpass + would only let me select the 2 days worth,
Anyways bought the tickets after speaking with customer services and the tickets won't link,
After another 30 minute call to the US customer services I'm told that non of the UK ultimates can link to the fast pass + until we are already there!! 

I can't believe that you can spend £1500 on tickets and then you can't Link them!! 
I couldn't add them to my reservation as I booked through dreams and they can't purchase the UK tickets or so I believe? 
Very unhappy right now.


----------



## 2Tiggies

tinkerpea said:


> I'm so frustrated, I just purchased the 14 day ultimate as with my dreams package I only have 2 day base ticket and so fastpass + would only let me select the 2 days worth,
> Anyways bought the tickets after speaking with customer services and the tickets won't link,
> After another 30 minute call to the US customer services I'm told that non of the UK ultimates can link to the fast pass + until we are already there!!
> 
> I can't believe that you can spend £1500 on tickets and then you can't Link them!!
> I couldn't add them to my reservation as I booked through dreams and they can't purchase the UK tickets or so I believe?
> Very unhappy right now.



I wonder if that is the case (sounds grossly unfair if it is) or if the CM you spoke to just isn't fully in the know.  Have you thought about posting /reading on the Canadian forum?  They also have 14 day tickets along similar lines to the ones we get here. As you say, it makes no sense not to be able to link your tickets after spending all that money and then not getting the benefit of FP+ 
I would not be a happy bunny!


----------



## tinkerpea

2Tiggies said:


> I wonder if that is the case (sounds grossly unfair if it is) or if the CM you spoke to just isn't fully in the know.  Have you thought about posting /reading on the Canadian forum?  They also have 14 day tickets along similar lines to the ones we get here. As you say, it makes no sense not to be able to link your tickets after spending all that money and then not getting the benefit of FP+
> I would not be a happy bunny!



She seemed pretty in the know and said that she spent hours on the phone with the IT team and the UK department as she was trying to link somebody else's tickets 2 days ago an was told after a few hours of trying that its not possible for UK guests that have brought tickets on will call to link them until we get there or maybe if lucky 2 days before! 
I did say I was really displeased with this with all the money we are spending to stay at the Poly and we can't even have the same chance as the US guests at getting The F+ plus!

I think it's really bad in disney part considering how many UK guests they get, to have not thought I then during this process.

It's not like thy have been purchased from another vender it's their own company they are brought from makes me pretty peeved


----------



## 2Tiggies

But it just doesn't make sense does it? I mean if you book a package through WDTC UK the tickets and everything automatically link to your profile. So why should you not be able to link stand alone tickets from the same (original!) vendor?!  Only thing I can think is it is because they aren't able to link UK tickets to a US resort reservation  I know that the two systems don't communicate well, if at all. 

I also think there are still some big glitches in the system. I've just realized what the problem is with mine. I have a double barrel name and while the hyphen comes out just fine on the website where I have been registered under the same account for 5 years, booking systems don't accept special characters so it runs my names on together as one.  So the system is  seeing me as two different people. I therefore appear to have 2 reservations both for me and for my DD


----------



## wilma-bride

tinkerpea said:


> I'm so frustrated, I just purchased the 14 day ultimate as with my dreams package I only have 2 day base ticket and so fastpass + would only let me select the 2 days worth,
> Anyways bought the tickets after speaking with customer services and the tickets won't link,
> After another 30 minute call to the US customer services I'm told that non of the UK ultimates can link to the fast pass + until we are already there!!
> 
> I can't believe that you can spend £1500 on tickets and then you can't Link them!!
> I couldn't add them to my reservation as I booked through dreams and they can't purchase the UK tickets or so I believe?
> Very unhappy right now.



Why didn't you just upgrade the tickets you got with your package?  FP+ is only being trialled - and only for certain resorts - so the only reason you are getting to participate in the trial is based on being booked at a certain resort.  If the tickets associated with that package are only for 2 days, then it does stand to reason that you should only get 2 days worth of FP+.

The Ultimate tickets are 'stand alone' so don't give you any right to participate in the FP+ trial, therefore it's understandable really.  You will still be able to use normal FP for the other days though, so why worry too much about it.


----------



## Elise79

tinkerpea said:


> She seemed pretty in the know and said that she spent hours on the phone with the IT team and the UK department as she was trying to link somebody else's tickets 2 days ago an was told after a few hours of trying that its not possible for UK guests that have brought tickets on will call to link them until we get there or maybe if lucky 2 days before!
> I did say I was really displeased with this with all the money we are spending to stay at the Poly and we can't even have the same chance as the US guests at getting The F+ plus!
> 
> I think it's really bad in disney part considering how many UK guests they get, to have not thought I then during this process.
> 
> It's not like thy have been purchased from another vender it's their own company they are brought from makes me pretty peeved



Sounds like this issue is to do with will call UK tickets.

This is why they are testing - to find bugs like this and fix them.

You are not going to stuck without FP as you can use the old system. 

As Joh said the invite to test relates to your package booked and as the program is no where near full roll out I don't believe you have any grounds to complain.


----------



## zavandor

Same problem here with UK Will Call Tickets.
At first they gave me hope that 3 days before arrival the tickets would be in the system and linkable. But yesterday they tried again with no success.
UK tickets cannot be linked yet. Hopefully this will be fixed before the final rollout. At the moment it's not a big deal, I might not be able to get the FP+ I would like for the first days of my stay, but I'll have access to normal FP with the KTTW. It would have been nice to be able to book FP+ for the first evening at Epcot.
But after the rollout if we won't have access to FP+ at 60 days it would be a real problem.



> It's not like thy have been purchased from another vender it's their own company they are brought from makes me pretty peeved



Yes, I purchased the ticket on the Disney Website trying to anticipate problems linking it to MDX. Instead, if I had purchased physical tickets from a broker, I would have my FP+ now 
Never count on Disney IT.


----------



## Disneynutinlondon

tinkerpea said:


> I'm so frustrated, I just purchased the 14 day ultimate as with my dreams package I only have 2 day base ticket and so fastpass + would only let me select the 2 days worth,
> Anyways bought the tickets after speaking with customer services and the tickets won't link,
> After another 30 minute call to the US customer services I'm told that non of the UK ultimates can link to the fast pass + until we are already there!!
> 
> I can't believe that you can spend £1500 on tickets and then you can't Link them!!
> I couldn't add them to my reservation as I booked through dreams and they can't purchase the UK tickets or so I believe?
> Very unhappy right now.





tinkerpea said:


> She seemed pretty in the know and said that she spent hours on the phone with the IT team and the UK department as she was trying to link somebody else's tickets 2 days ago an was told after a few hours of trying that its not possible for UK guests that have brought tickets on will call to link them until we get there or maybe if lucky 2 days before!
> I did say I was really displeased with this with all the money we are spending to stay at the Poly and we can't even have the same chance as the US guests at getting The F+ plus!
> 
> I think it's really bad in disney part considering how many UK guests they get, to have not thought I then during this process.
> 
> It's not like thy have been purchased from another vender it's their own company they are brought from makes me pretty peeved





zavandor said:


> Same problem here with UK Will Call Tickets.
> At first they gave me hope that 3 days before arrival the tickets would be in the system and linkable. But yesterday they tried again with no success.
> UK tickets cannot be linked yet. Hopefully this will be fixed before the final rollout. At the moment it's not a big deal, I might not be able to get the FP+ I would like for the first days of my stay, but I'll have access to normal FP with the KTTW. It would have been nice to be able to book FP+ for the first evening at Epcot.
> But after the rollout if we won't have access to FP+ at 60 days it would be a real problem.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I purchased the ticket on the Disney Website trying to anticipate problems linking it to MDX. Instead, if I had purchased physical tickets from a broker, I would have my FP+ now
> Never count on Disney IT.



We have a package for our Oct 2014 trip bought from Ocean Florida that included resort stay (YC) and 14 day UK Ultimates. Once Ocean Florida gave me our US confirmation number a couple of weeks ago I input it into MDE and under the MY Reservations tab up popped our hotel listing and all of our UK 14 Ultimates so I would just try again as quite clearly UK tickets can link and it's not as though I have the physical tickets yet. Indeed we wont be getting them until we check in to the YC and receive either our KTTW cards or MB's so really I would try calling again.


----------



## Elise79

Disneynutinlondon said:


> We have a package for our Oct 2014 trip bought from Ocean Florida that included resort stay (YC) and 14 day UK Ultimates. Once Ocean Florida gave me our US confirmation number a couple of weeks ago I input it into MDE and under the MY Reservations tab up popped our hotel listing and all of our UK 14 Ultimates so I would just try again as quite clearly UK tickets can link and it's not as though I have the physical tickets yet. Indeed we wont be getting them until we check in to the YC and receive either our KTTW cards or MB's so really I would try calling again.



The difference in your tickets are linked to your resort booking reference - these posters have a will call number just for tickets. The system at the moment can't seem to the will call numbers for UK tickets.

I have no doubt it will be fixed in time but at the moment for UK tickets they need to be associated with a resort stay or you need physical tickets it seems.


----------



## minimousefan

zavandor said:


> Same problem here with UK Will Call Tickets.
> At first they gave me hope that 3 days before arrival the tickets would be in the system and linkable. But yesterday they tried again with no success.
> UK tickets cannot be linked yet. Hopefully this will be fixed before the final rollout. At the moment it's not a big deal, I might not be able to get the FP+ I would like for the first days of my stay, but I'll have access to normal FP with the KTTW. It would have been nice to be able to book FP+ for the first evening at Epcot.
> But after the rollout if we won't have access to FP+ at 60 days it would be a real problem.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I purchased the ticket on the Disney Website trying to anticipate problems linking it to MDX. Instead, if I had purchased physical tickets from a broker, I would have my FP+ now
> Never count on Disney IT.



Yeah same problem here I bought tickets from Disney about a month ago and was not able to link the will call they have known about this for over a month I did complain they said they were very sorry. Suffice to say I will not be buying tickets from Disney again.


----------



## tinkerpea

wilma-bride said:


> Why didn't you just upgrade the tickets you got with your package?  FP+ is only being trialled - and only for certain resorts - so the only reason you are getting to participate in the trial is based on being booked at a certain resort.  If the tickets associated with that package are only for 2 days, then it does stand to reason that you should only get 2 days worth of FP+.
> 
> The Ultimate tickets are 'stand alone' so don't give you any right to participate in the FP+ trial, therefore it's understandable really.  You will still be able to use normal FP for the other days though, so why worry too much about it.



Actually I was told by disney that the best way to do the tickets was to buy them through will call, I actually called last night to the US and spent over an hour in the phone to them!
They said that all I had to do was to buy the UK ultimate ( as the US packages don't go for 14 days only 10 so there was no way of upgrading my package) and that I could then link the ticket and carry in booking my fast pass plus,
I'm not overly worried as every yr we have been we have had the GAC and hardly que anyways but since I have been invited to do the test and I'm paying a fortune to stay at the Poly it would be nice if their advice actually was correct!


----------



## tinkerpea

Elise79 said:


> Sounds like this issue is to do with will call UK tickets.
> 
> This is why they are testing - to find bugs like this and fix them.
> 
> You are not going to stuck without FP as you can use the old system.
> 
> As Joh said the invite to test relates to your package booked and as the program is no where near full roll out I don't believe you have any grounds to complain.



We will have to agree to disagree on this one as I think I have every right to complain at the fact I was told to buy the will call tickets and link them!
In fact when selecting fast pass + and you run out of days it tells you to please purchase more days and tells you to call up an add them on which is what I did!
I will be able to select all the fast pass + I want when I get their plus have the GAC but I still was told what to buy and that it would link! And not to add the days to the package as will call was better deal!


----------



## tinkerpea

minimousefan said:


> Yeah same problem here I bought tickets from Disney about a month ago and was not able to link the will call they have known about this for over a month I did complain they said they were very sorry. Suffice to say I will not be buying tickets from Disney again.



I'm pleased I'm not the only one who think this is utterly wrong! 
It's a lot of money to not be able to use the service that should be available, I get its a trial BUT when CM are telling you to go ahead buy them and they will be fine to link and then after alias of people do it they realise oh no it's not actually ok then I think we have a right to be upset!
 Could have got my tickets from else where and have been able to link then, but I buy through disney and nope!


----------



## Elise79

tinkerpea said:


> Actually I was told by disney that the best way to do the tickets was to buy them through will call, I actually called last night to the US and spent over an hour in the phone to them!
> They said that all I had to do was to buy the UK ultimate ( as the US packages don't go for 14 days only 10 so there was no way of upgrading my package) and that I could then link the ticket and carry in booking my fast pass plus,
> I'm not overly worried as every yr we have been we have had the GAC and hardly que anyways but since I have been invited to do the test and I'm paying a fortune to stay at the Poly it would be nice if their advice actually was correct!



I am sorry but it doesn't matter how much you pay - it is a test at select resorts. At this moment there are deluxe resorts who do not have access to MB & FP+ and values that do. It's just the way they are choosing to do the testing. 

The CM probably assumed that a UK will call booking would link like a US booking would. They wouldn't have necessarily known there was an issue unless they had tried to help a guest with that problem. I also believe they are more set up to help guests in resort at the moment rather than pre-arrival from speaking to friends that have visited.

If the system was perfect it wouldn't need to be tested


----------



## wilma-bride

tinkerpea said:


> I'm pleased I'm not the only one who think this is utterly wrong!
> It's a lot of money to not be able to use the service that should be available, I get its a trial BUT when CM are telling you to go ahead buy them and they will be fine to link and then after alias of people do it they realise oh no it's not actually ok then I think we have a right to be upset!
> Could have got my tickets from else where and have been able to link then, but I buy through disney and nope!



I'm just not convinced that you would have been able to book more than 2 days FP+ even if you had been able to link the tickets to MDE as I still maintain that the FP+ trial is based on the package you have booked and you only have 2 days' worth of tickets attached to that.

And I agree with Tracy, it doesn't matter how much you have spent - there are people who have APs who aren't able to utilise FP+ yet.  I don't hold with the argument that says if you spend more, you should be entitled to special treatment.  It is a trial, when all is said and done, and there are bound to be glitches.  It may be that, when you get there, they are able to link your tickets and you can utilise FP+ for more than the 2 days.  Like you say, it probably doesn't matter as you will have GAC anyway.  And you can still use normal FP.


----------



## tinkerpea

wilma-bride said:


> I'm just not convinced that you would have been able to book more than 2 days FP+ even if you had been able to link the tickets to MDE as I still maintain that the FP+ trial is based on the package you have booked and you only have 2 days' worth of tickets attached to that.
> 
> And I agree with Tracy, it doesn't matter how much you have spent - there are people who have APs who aren't able to utilise FP+ yet.  I don't hold with the argument that says if you spend more, you should be entitled to special treatment.  It is a trial, when all is said and done, and there are bound to be glitches.  It may be that, when you get there, they are able to link your tickets and you can utilise FP+ for more than the 2 days.  Like you say, it probably doesn't matter as you will have GAC anyway.  And you can still use normal FP.



Actually I have called disney UK today and they said that it does not matter if the trial is based on packages if you buy tickets you should be able to add and link them to the package!
They have said a lot of wrong info has been given out and they are actually prepared to sort my tickets so that I can have tickets that will link  they are calling me back tomorrow. 
I didn't say in anyway that I'm entitled to special treatment please quote where I said that !?! I actually said I paid a lot to stay at the poly I'm guessing just like others have and it's a big let down not to use the trail going on at that resort!

I also said to another poster about the cost of tickets yet I'm not paying anymore then that person some I'm not acting entitled! Not do I want special treatment I just want to have tickets that will link as per the advice given on the phone  as like I said I asked to add them to the package and she said it was better for me to get them through will call due to wanting 14 days I said about the problems I had read and was told they was sorted as she had done it for other guests!


----------



## BlueGiraffe

Sorry to jump in, but we are going next August and will be buying tickets sometime in the new year.  If we buy online from Disney, or somewhere like OrlandoTicketDeals.com, will we be sent a paper ticket that we need to exchange for a wristband once we're at the parks?

Not really sure on how it works, only just read about HS removing their turnstyles this evening.

Thanks for any help.


----------



## 2Tiggies

BlueGiraffe said:


> Sorry to jump in, but we are going next August and will be buying tickets sometime in the new year.  If we buy online from Disney, or somewhere like OrlandoTicketDeals.com, will we be sent a paper ticket that we need to exchange for a wristband once we're at the parks?
> 
> Not really sure on how it works, only just read about HS removing their turnstyles this evening.
> 
> Thanks for any help.



Hopefully by next August all these little glitches will be ironed out.  Are you going to be staying at a Disney Resort? As far as I am aware, Magic Bands are only being issued to resort guests.  Offsite guests will still get a Tyvek or similar paper style ticket but which will have an RFID chip in it.  There is talk of the option becoming available for those who do not automatically get magic bands staying offsite to purchase the at a cost, but I don't know if this is just rumor or whether it is confirmed in the plans for the future.  There are still lots of unknowns as the system is still in testing phase


----------



## disneyholic family

2Tiggies said:


> Hopefully by next August all these little glitches will be ironed out.  Are you going to be staying at a Disney Resort? As far as I am aware, Magic Bands are only being issued to resort guests.  Offsite guests will still get a Tyvek or similar paper style ticket but which will have an RFID chip in it.  There is talk of the option becoming available for those who do not automatically get magic bands staying offsite to purchase the at a cost, but I don't know if this is just rumor or whether it is confirmed in the plans for the future.  There are still lots of unknowns as the system is still in testing phase



3 of us had will call UK tickets - when we exchanged them, we were given plastic card tickets (look like a KTTW).  They also gave me a new AP - a plastic one in place of the paper one.

We also were unable to put our tickets onto our magic bands.  Not even my AP.  

but we still loved using the magic bands, even just as a door key and for dining and purchases.  Very convenient!!!  No fishing for the KTTW in your purse!


----------



## zavandor

Finally this morning i succeeded to link my Will Call Ultimate Ticket to my MDX account... on my way to the Airport 
So it's true that this kind of tickets are loaded in the US ticketing system only a few days before arrival (in my case the same day).
I've booked a few FP+ at the airport, waiting for the flight. All major attractions are still open in all parks, but often only with limited available time frames.
Now I'm in Dublin, in a few hours I'll be in Orlando for my first trip as a DVC member at AKV


----------



## BlueGiraffe

2Tiggies said:


> Hopefully by next August all these little glitches will be ironed out.  Are you going to be staying at a Disney Resort? As far as I am aware, Magic Bands are only being issued to resort guests.  Offsite guests will still get a Tyvek or similar paper style ticket but which will have an RFID chip in it.  There is talk of the option becoming available for those who do not automatically get magic bands staying offsite to purchase the at a cost, but I don't know if this is just rumor or whether it is confirmed in the plans for the future.  There are still lots of unknowns as the system is still in testing phase



We will be staying at CSR for 4 nights (booked through Disney) and then moving to a privately rented villa offsite for the remaining 15 nights of our holiday.  But when I spoke to them about attaching a 21 day ticket to our room key they said it was possible, but only for guests staying for a minimum of 5 nights.  So that rules us out.

I did a bit more reading lastnight, and emailed orlando-ticket-deals.com who sent a link to a site that mentioned the green RFID cards for UK visitors.

What I couldn't get from them though was if they would send the actual green card, or whether it would be a paper ticket/voucher that we would need to exchange when we get there.

I'd love a wristband though, if they were available for a (small) extra cost.


----------



## disneyholic family

zavandor said:


> Finally this morning i succeeded to link my Will Call Ultimate Ticket to my MDX account... on my way to the Airport
> So it's true that this kind of tickets are loaded in the US ticketing system only a few days before arrival (in my case the same day).
> I've booked a few FP+ at the airport, waiting for the flight. All major attractions are still open in all parks, but often only with limited available time frames.
> Now I'm in Dublin, in a few hours I'll be in Orlando for my first trip as a DVC member at AKV



if you're interested in doing Enchanted Tales with Belle - the ONLY way is with a fastpass+ - otherwise you either have to go there at rope drop or be willing to wait an hour.

i'll try to remember what else FP+ is especially useful for (where there isn't a regular FP available)


----------



## wayneg

disneyholic family said:


> if you're interested in doing Enchanted Tales with Belle - the ONLY way is with a fastpass+ - otherwise you either have to go there at rope drop or be willing to wait an hour.
> 
> i'll try to remember what else FP+ is especially useful for (where there isn't a regular FP available)



I noticed they way overestimated wait times for many rides last month. ETwB said 40 mins but I looked at the line which looked short, decided to wait and we were in within 10 mins. Happened on quite a few rides this trip, Speedway said 30 mins yet it was walk on. Space Mountain we did FP due to silly line times, got to the front to find no line.


----------



## ashearer

meryll83 said:


> Are you on a package? If so, you won't actually get physical tickets until you check in at your Disney hotel anyway.
> 
> Try calling Disney at 30 days out, that's when it worked for me. Here's the number - Tech Support - 001 407 939 7765. Option 2.
> 
> And ring using Telediscount - 0844 861 86 86 for 1p a minute calls from the UK!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



Phoned and they linked tickets for me!!Fastpasses booked.Your a star! xx


----------



## meryll83

ashearer said:


> Phoned and they linked tickets for me!!Fastpasses booked.Your a star! xx



Great news! Was it also at 30 days? 

And there's still loads of FP+ availability isn't there, that was one of my worries with most US peeps seeming to be eligible at 60 days...

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## disneyholic family

since it's only a test, there are very few people actually using FP+
and since you can only pick 3 a day, there really isn't a worry right now of anything being booked up..

the issues will arise once the entire system is moved to the FP+ system.

you'll see the CMs get very excited when somebody actually uses the FP+ system..

we saw a few really wasted ones..

someone used their FP+ to get into crush.....all that happened was they went to the right and we went to the left and all ended in the same room....waste of a FP....

but there are places that they're really worthwhile....Enchanted Tales with Belle as i mentioned above....
perhaps also for things like fantasmic....they had one complete section just for FP+ people when we were there...


----------



## disneyholic family

wayneg said:


> I noticed they way overestimated wait times for many rides last month. ETwB said 40 mins but I looked at the line which looked short, decided to wait and we were in within 10 mins. Happened on quite a few rides this trip, Speedway said 30 mins yet it was walk on. Space Mountain we did FP due to silly line times, got to the front to find no line.



i don't know - we don't usually go into the standby line anymore because of DSIL....
but since Belle is a character interaction, that was our only option....
had our tickets linked, i would have used FP+ for belle for sure!...
not sure where else i would use it though...
maybe for a good position for the parade?  i hate fighting to see the parade!!


----------



## ashearer

meryll83 said:


> Great news! Was it also at 30 days?
> 
> And there's still loads of FP+ availability isn't there, that was one of my worries with most US peeps seeming to be eligible at 60 days...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



Yes just a few early morning spaces gone  I would've liked but not complaining.x


----------



## PaulCox1985

I am coming to Orlando in 18 days, I've customised my magic bands, will these be sent to me or will I be able to collect at POR when I arrive?


----------



## meryll83

PaulCox1985 said:


> I am coming to Orlando in 18 days, I've customised my magic bands, will these be sent to me or will I be able to collect at POR when I arrive?



They'll be at your resort as they're not currently shipping internationally.

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## PaulCox1985

meryll83 said:


> They'll be at your resort as they're not currently shipping internationally.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



Brilliant thanks for this Meryll,

Even though my disney experience page says still to be dispatched, I would expect it to say dispatched to be at hotel right?   

Sorry just really excited


----------



## 2Tiggies

PaulCox1985 said:


> Brilliant thanks for this Meryll,
> 
> Even though my disney experience page says still to be dispatched, I would expect it to say dispatched to be at hotel right?
> 
> Sorry just really excited



yes they will be dispatched to the resort. Tbh I prefer that - one less thing not to be able to leave at home by accident!  The only slight down side, if you can even see it as a negative, is that you won't be able to check in for Magical Express with your magic bands, which you can do if you have them when you travel.  But handing over your details at the ME counter does the same thing and I can't see the MB's saving that much time anyway


----------



## PaulCox1985

2Tiggies said:


> yes they will be dispatched to the resort. Tbh I prefer that - one less thing not to be able to leave at home by accident!  The only slight down side, if you can even see it as a negative, is that you won't be able to check in for Magical Express with your magic bands, which you can do if you have them when you travel.  But handing over your details at the ME counter does the same thing and I can't see the MB's saving that much time anyway



Yes that's very valid point one less thing to remember


----------



## meryll83

PaulCox1985 said:


> Brilliant thanks for this Meryll,
> 
> Even though my disney experience page says still to be dispatched, I would expect it to say dispatched to be at hotel right?
> 
> Sorry just really excited



I got an email just a day or 2 ago saying ours had been dispatched although I don't think it specifies where to...

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## PaulCox1985

meryll83 said:


> I got an email just a day or 2 ago saying ours had been dispatched although I don't think it specifies where to...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



Oh no, you arrive after us and yours have been dispatched. We still waiting for ours to be - just have to wait I guess


----------



## meryll83

PaulCox1985 said:


> Oh no, you arrive after us and yours have been dispatched. We still waiting for ours to be - just have to wait I guess



I was surprised actually, coz in the US I think they have until about a week out to still modify them before dispatch, my modification closure date was around the 30 day mark...

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## PaulCox1985

meryll83 said:


> I was surprised actually, coz in the US I think they have until about a week out to still modify them before dispatch, my modification closure date was around the 30 day mark...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



I don't think I had a closure date, I just saw I could customise my magic bands and did them. It just says act quick as they will be shipped soon but said this for over a week lol


----------



## disneyholic family

meryll83 said:


> I got an email just a day or 2 ago saying ours had been dispatched although I don't think it specifies where to...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



if you got a UPS tracking number in the email, you just have to go into the UPS website, insert the tracking number and you'll see the shipping address.

I did that - it showed it being shipped to 1050 century drive, lake buena vista, fl - AKA pop century.


----------



## minimousefan

tinkerpea said:


> I'm pleased I'm not the only one who think this is utterly wrong!
> It's a lot of money to not be able to use the service that should be available, I get its a trial BUT when CM are telling you to go ahead buy them and they will be fine to link and then after alias of people do it they realise oh no it's not actually ok then I think we have a right to be upset!
> Could have got my tickets from else where and have been able to link then, but I buy through disney and nope!



Hi Tinkerpea 

yeah its pretty wrong I spent about 3 hours and 6 calls trying to get that sorta only to find "nah the computer says no" 

very poor indeed I would have been better off getting them from attraction tickets


----------



## tinkerpea

minimousefan said:


> Hi Tinkerpea
> 
> yeah its pretty wrong I spent about 3 hours and 6 calls trying to get that sorta only to find "nah the computer says no"
> 
> very poor indeed I would have been better off getting them from attraction tickets



Do you know if they will even link them when you get there? I've now seen posts saying they couldn't do it even when there?!


----------



## zavandor

disneyholic family said:


> since it's only a test, there are very few people actually using FP+
> and since you can only pick 3 a day, there really isn't a worry right now of anything being booked up..
> 
> the issues will arise once the entire system is moved to the FP+ system.
> 
> you'll see the CMs get very excited when somebody actually uses the FP+ system..
> 
> we saw a few really wasted ones..
> 
> someone used their FP+ to get into crush.....all that happened was they went to the right and we went to the left and all ended in the same room....waste of a FP....
> 
> but there are places that they're really worthwhile....Enchanted Tales with Belle as i mentioned above....
> perhaps also for things like fantasmic....they had one complete section just for FP+ people when we were there...



Crowds are REALLY low everywhere.
I have both the FP+ and I can double dip with the KTTW and take normal FP, however it's not really needed except for very few attractions, the usual suspects like Toy Story Midway Mania and Belle.
Belle is probably the best FP+ that can be taken now, but I loved also the one for Fantasmic! Reserved seats are in the same section with the F! dining package: in front of the centre of the stage: amazing.
FP+ for the Electrical parade was good as well: the reserved area is right in front of the castle, so you can take pictures of the floats with the castle in the background:



Main Street Electrical Parade by Zavandor, on Flickr

After the parade you can stay there and it's a very good position for Whishes as well: everyone in that area sits down (at least, yesterday they did), so you are right in front of the castle without risk of children on the shoulders in front of you.

Star Tour, Tower of Terror, Rock and Roller Coaster, Winnie the Pooh, Haunted Mansion all are walk on these days. I love September crowd wise!

Attractions still with significant queues: Belle, Peter Pan, Toy Story, Little Mermaid (not long, however), Soarin. All those are a good use of the FP+.
I'll update with more info as I visit more parks, I'm here since Saturday.

On Flickr (link above) I'm doing a Live Trip report with pictures. I'm sorry captions are in italian, but if you comment in English and have any question I'll be glad to answer.


----------



## ashearer

zavandor said:


> Crowds are REALLY low everywhere.
> I have both the FP+ and I can double dip with the KTTW and take normal FP, however it's not really needed except for very few attractions, the usual suspect like Toy Story Midway Mania and Belle.
> Belle is probably the best FP+ that can be taken now, but I loved also the one for Fantasmic! Reserved seats are in the same section with the F! dinind pachage: in front of the center of the stage: amazing.
> FP+ for the Electrical parade was good as well: the reserved area ir right in front of the castle, so you can take pictures of the floats with the castle in the background:
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/101063315@N03/9714945150/
> Main Street Electrical Parade by Zavandor, on Flickr
> 
> After the parade you can stay there and it's a very good position for Whishes as well: everyone in that area sits down (at least, yesterday they did), so you are right in front of the castle without risk of children on the shoulders in front of you.
> 
> Start Tour, Tower of Terror, Rock and Roller Coaster, Winnie the Pooh, Phantom Manor all are walk on these days. I love September crowd wise!
> 
> Attractions still with significant queues: Belle, Peter Pan, Toy Story, Little Mermaid (not long, however), Soarin. All those are a good use of the FP+.
> I'll update with more info as I visit more parks, I'm here since Saturday.
> 
> On Flickr (link above) I'm doing a Live Trip report with pictures. I'm sorry captions are in italian, but if you comment in English and have any question I'll be glad to answer.



I might cancel my Fantasmic dinner package and use FP+ if this is the case. I don't really fancy Hollywood and Vine.have booked for Belle after dinner in BOG so I might try for a FP for the electrical parade. Have a great trip.


----------



## minimousefan

tinkerpea said:


> Do you know if they will even link them when you get there? I've now seen posts saying they couldn't do it even when there?!



Hi Tinkerpea, 

no not heard anything but one of the uk Disney travel people said the UK could not use fastpass + and they had no plans to do so 

they told me it was cause its will call .. I have seriously considered just asking for my money back I really suggest do not buy from Disney at least attraction tickets you get real tickets sent to you 

I will be very unhappy if when I get to WDW in November I cannot use my ticket but if I am chosen in test or something or its live by then they betta let my ticket work on the will call section of the website 



until waiting


----------



## disneyholic family

zavandor said:


> Crowds are REALLY low everywhere.
> I have both the FP+ and I can double dip with the KTTW and take normal FP, however it's not really needed except for very few attractions, the usual suspects like Toy Story Midway Mania and Belle.
> Belle is probably the best FP+ that can be taken now, but I loved also the one for Fantasmic! Reserved seats are in the same section with the F! dining package: in front of the centre of the stage: amazing.
> FP+ for the Electrical parade was good as well: the reserved area is right in front of the castle, so you can take pictures of the floats with the castle in the background:
> 
> 
> 
> Main Street Electrical Parade by Zavandor, on Flickr
> 
> After the parade you can stay there and it's a very good position for Whishes as well: everyone in that area sits down (at least, yesterday they did), so you are right in front of the castle without risk of children on the shoulders in front of you.
> 
> Star Tour, Tower of Terror, Rock and Roller Coaster, Winnie the Pooh, Haunted Mansion all are walk on these days. I love September crowd wise!
> 
> Attractions still with significant queues: Belle, Peter Pan, Toy Story, Little Mermaid (not long, however), Soarin. All those are a good use of the FP+.
> I'll update with more info as I visit more parks, I'm here since Saturday.
> 
> On Flickr (link above) I'm doing a Live Trip report with pictures. I'm sorry captions are in italian, but if you comment in English and have any question I'll be glad to answer.



we were in that section for wishes too (i think the same area you're talking about right in front of the castle, in that center area), and yes everyone was sitting on the ground and stayed down for all of wishes....i've never seen everyone stay sitting down on the ground...
best view we have EVER had of wishes....at the end, DD and I turned to each other hugging and crying because it was so PERFECT!!!!!!!



ashearer said:


> I might cancel my Fantasmic dinner package and use FP+ if this is the case. I don't really fancy Hollywood and Vine.have booked for Belle after dinner in BOG so I might try for a FP for the electrical parade. Have a great trip.



yes, the FP+ was the center section of the area - even better than the dining package area, which the night we were there was to the right...
the FP+ section was the entire section smack in the middle...


----------



## BlueGiraffe

Still trying to get my ahead around this, so sorry if I go over old ground.  So, if I buy an ultimate ticket from a UK vendor, am I eligible for FP+?  And if so, how?  Do I need to pay for it? (I assume I do).

I have the MDE app and I have an account.  I'm unable to link my reservation to CSR at the moment as it doesn't recognise the number I put it - but I'm assuming this is because we have only paid the deposit so far, not the final balance (I'm guessing we'll get a confirmation number then, as opposed to a reference number).


----------



## 2Tiggies

BlueGiraffe said:


> I have the MDE app and I have an account.  I'm unable to link my reservation to CSR at the moment as it doesn't recognise the number I put it - but I'm assuming this is because we have only paid the deposit so far, not the final balance (I'm guessing we'll get a confirmation number then, as opposed to a reference number).



Sorry, can't help with the ticket info as we do ours as part of the room package. But may be able to help with part 2 of your question. 

Do you have an alphanumerical reference for your hotel room?  

If not, try going to https://secure.reservations.disney.go.com/ibcwdw/en_US/_framework/components/processEngine?name=UnauthGuest_TAGENTGUEST_PreArrival_Default_Page&process=false&pageRender=true

Type in the info as per the way you booked. It should take you to a very brief description of your ressie (this is on the US reservation system not the UK one so don't panic if stuff seems to be missing) But what you should see on there is a reference with numbers and letters like ABC12345

Try putting that reference in on MDE

Another thing about MDE: Do you happen to have an iPhone?  Mine was fine but the app is not bringing my ressies up since the latest update. I have been meaning to uninstall and reinstall the app as this usually sorts it out but just not got round to it yet


----------



## BlueGiraffe

It's android (Galaxy S2).  But I shall follow the link and see what happens -thanks!! 

Our reference number isn't alphanumeric, it's just a 6 digit number.


----------



## BlueGiraffe

It just says: 
The information provided does not match our records. Please try again or call (407) W-DISNEY or (407) 934-7639. For group reservations, please call (407) 939-4686. If you are under 18 years of age, you must have your parent or guardian's permission to dial this number.

I'll try again once we've paid the final balance, as we'll have a confirmation number then.


----------



## 2Tiggies

BlueGiraffe said:


> It just says:
> The information provided does not match our records. Please try again or call (407) W-DISNEY or (407) 934-7639. For group reservations, please call (407) 939-4686. If you are under 18 years of age, you must have your parent or guardian's permission to dial this number.
> 
> I'll try again once we've paid the final balance, as we'll have a confirmation number then.



Who did you book through?  I never pay the balance before it's due, even if I have it and have always been able to view my booking through there.  I am trying to remember the correct options you have to select if you book through an agent (UK Disney Travel Company actually checks as a travel agent category on there as it's not through the US CRO office)


----------



## Elise79

BlueGiraffe said:


> Still trying to get my ahead around this, so sorry if I go over old ground.  So, if I buy an ultimate ticket from a UK vendor, am I eligible for FP+?  And if so, how?  Do I need to pay for it? (I assume I do).
> 
> I have the MDE app and I have an account.  I'm unable to link my reservation to CSR at the moment as it doesn't recognise the number I put it - but I'm assuming this is because we have only paid the deposit so far, not the final balance (I'm guessing we'll get a confirmation number then, as opposed to a reference number).



I am not sure when you are travelling so this info is a bit general.

At the moment FP+ is in testing. To be eligible to join the test and have access to FP+ you need to staying at a participating resort. Up to 31 October CSR is not included. As yet nothing has been announced for 1 November onwards.

FP+ is free to use (at the moment although there are no plans to charge who knows what will happen in the future  )

If CSR is in testing or rollout happens before travel to book FP+ you will need to have your resort reservation linked plus valid tickets.

Regarding getting your CSR booking linked you need to request your Disney reservation number from whoever you booked with. In most cases this is a 12 digit number. If you booked with Disney UK it will be 3 letters followed by 5 numbers.


----------



## BlueGiraffe

We've booked for end of July 2014, and booked directly through Disney UK.  I only have a 6 digit reference number on my invoice.


----------



## Elise79

BlueGiraffe said:


> We've booked for end of July 2014, and booked directly through Disney UK.  I only have a 6 digit reference number on my invoice.



Did you have have tickets as part of your package to get free dining?

Anyway call WDTC UK and they will give you the US reference that you will need for linking on MDE.


----------



## edinburghlass

After reading this thread...

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=3155086

I went through the WDW website and input my reference number from my WDW email and my booking came up on MDE there with a new reference number. After it showed on the website I then checked my MDE app on ipad and android phone and the booking is there.

Try that but it didn't work for someone else.


----------



## BlueGiraffe

Elise79 said:
			
		

> Did you have have tickets as part of your package to get free dining?
> 
> Anyway call WDTC UK and they will give you the US reference that you will need for linking on MDE.



No, we have only booked the room.


----------



## Elise79

BlueGiraffe said:


> No, we have only booked the room.



Have you considered cancelling and rebooking a package? If you buy tickets & room you will get a gift card and free dining.


----------



## BlueGiraffe

We've only booked for 4 nights, then moving onto a villa. I spoke to Disney about attaching tickets to our room key when I first booked, but they said they can only do that (and dining plans I assume) if you stay for a minimum of 5 nights.


----------



## Elise79

BlueGiraffe said:


> We've only booked for 4 nights, then moving onto a villa. I spoke to Disney about attaching tickets to our room key when I first booked, but they said they can only do that (and dining plans I assume) if you stay for a minimum of 5 nights.



Might be worth doing some maths - to see if the free dining would save you anything if you had to pay for an extra night. Plus you would qualify for a $100 gift card. 

Otherwise as you have a room only booking I would be temped to keep an eye on the US offers as you may be able to get a better price. They are released a lot closer to travel (around 3 months out) so it mean waiting to see.


----------



## BlueGiraffe

What exactly is it I should try and get a good deal on, may I ask?  My original comment just said that I couldn't link my reservation on MDE.


----------



## BlueGiraffe

BlueGiraffe said:
			
		

> I'm unable to link my reservation to CSR at the moment as it doesn't recognise the number I put in.



I emailed Disney lastnight and explained the problem.  They replied today with an alphanumeric confirmation code and now it's linked - yaay!!


----------



## Elise79

BlueGiraffe said:


> What exactly is it I should try and get a good deal on, may I ask?  My original comment just said that I couldn't link my reservation on MDE.



I was just suggesting ways you may be able to get your stay for less and save some money or get extra spends


----------



## BlueGiraffe

Elise79 said:
			
		

> I was just suggesting ways you may be able to get your stay for less and save some money or get extra spends



Ahh, I see. Sorry, I got confused there. I don't really mind not having dining plans or anything as we'll just make reservations for the restaurants we want and then wing it after that.  We're only st CSR for 4 nights anyway, and the rest of the time at the villa.  I'm still not really sure how the whole dining credits work anyway lol.

One day though I'd love to do the whole thing: fortnight in a resort, tickets (or should I say magic bands) attached to the room key, dining plan and everything!!


----------



## Just-Pete

Rung today, and was given another number to call (0800 1690 749) and was told categorically that as I have 14 day ultimate tickets, these aren't "Disney" tickets but "Disney UK" tickets. So the only way to link them to our Magic bands is when we have them in hand once we are over there.

At the end of the day it's no biggie, as we've been around this time before and even in busier times, and always got along fine with the standard fastpass system. So the fastpass+ is just a nice benefit that we will sort out when there!

I'm not planning out every day and which park is which day anyway, so I think we'll be fine doing it when we're there!

Pete


----------



## BlueGiraffe

Just-Pete said:
			
		

> Rung today, and was given another number to call (0800 1690 749) and was told categorically that as I have 14 day ultimate tickets, these aren't "Disney" tickets but "Disney UK" tickets. So the only way to link them to our Magic bands is when we have them in hand once we are over there.
> 
> At the end of the day it's no biggie, as we've been around this time before and even in busier times, and always got along fine with the standard fastpass system. So the fastpass+ is just a nice benefit that we will sort out when there!
> 
> I'm not planning out every day and which park is which day anyway, so I think we'll be fine doing it when we're there!
> 
> Pete



Thanks for that Pete, that's good to know.  It's a shame though.


----------



## Just-Pete

BlueGiraffe said:


> Thanks for that Pete, that's good to know.  It's a shame though.



Others should still try? I'm not convinced, I'm sure I read some posts saying there is a way of doing it. But I think it hinges on who takes your call and if that particular person has the knowledge to do it? Something to do with going into your UK booking and finding the US reservation number somewhere within it?

Either way, I've tried now, and will just sort it out on arrival. I may head to a park or the TTA the evening we arrive, or maybe wait till the next day when we've slept? But to be honest I'm a geek, and the Magic bands excite me, so I'll probably want to set them up as soon as I'm there!!!


----------



## MrRomance

Just wanted to chime in on this one so I can share my excitement too!

We're off on 29th October, I have been checking my MDE for weeks because for some reason I can't do online check in and I keep trying every day because I'm a glutton for punishment  

When I signed in today, I was able to make FP+ selections which I couldn't do before.  So I went through and booked all of those and then it came up "customize your magic band".  Now, according to everything I've read, they are not testing at our resort (SSR) so I was kinda resigned to the fact that we wouldn't get the bands, but we have!! 

It is looking to me like it is starting to roll out!!!


----------



## BlueGiraffe

MrRomance said:
			
		

> Just wanted to chime in on this one so I can share my excitement too!
> 
> We're off on 29th October, I have been checking my MDE for weeks because for some reason I can't do online check in and I keep trying every day because I'm a glutton for punishment
> 
> When I signed in today, I was able to make FP+ selections which I couldn't do before.  So I went through and booked all of those and then it came up "customize your magic band".  Now, according to everything I've read, they are not testing at our resort (SSR) so I was kinda resigned to the fact that we wouldn't get the bands, but we have!!
> 
> It is looking to me like it is starting to roll out!!!



I read in another thread that SSR had them now...


----------



## Just-Pete

BlueGiraffe said:


> I read in another thread that SSR had them now...



Yes I think this thread says that it's all resorts now, as the ones in red have just been added.

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=3169181

MrRomance, did you have the ultimate ticket?


----------



## Sid74

I rang Disney IT today about a problem I was having booking my FP+ options. I was told that November is definitely still in testing, and not all resorts were part of the current testing phase.

Apparently, the system will only accept up to 14 day reservations for FP+, after that you need to use paper FP. He also said that some resorts will be part of the testing in October, but then will be removed again for November.

I have Magic Bands for 2 of my 4 reservations, All Star Movies and Wilderness Lodge Villas. I haven't been offered them for my Animal Kingdom Villas or Old Key West stays. Apparently OKW will be part of the testing for some dates in October, but not November.


----------



## 2Tiggies

Andre from Portorleans.org had a facebook post today saying he that apparently FP+ and magic band selections are now available for POFQ guests checking in from 30th September.  Just a heads up. I am unable to verify this as I'm too far out to check


----------



## Penderbelle

We are staying at Wilderness lodge during last 2 weeks of October and have just personalised my magic bands through MDE. I must admit though it was only by checking in online that the option to personalise them then came through.
So excited now.... just hoping that MDE will sort out the mistake with listing one of our daughters twice and not listing the other one - can't make the fast pass + bookings for all 4 of us as only 3 show up.!! 

Phoned Disney UK tech help and the lady could see the problem but said that it would take a while to update/correct and still waiting nearly 24hours later. Anyone else had that problem?


----------

